

MPAA Worries About Pirating U.S. Soldiers in Iraq - steve19
http://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-worries-about-pirating-u-s-soldiers-in-iraq-100515/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29

======
krav
Good God, this is ridiculous - this should be a bigger news story, show how
MPAA respects noone.

